# More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

WorldCarFans has yet another set of spy photos of the A4 allroad test mule that's been going through its shake down in cold weather testing. There's little new here to report as we know it's coming and likely without an air suspension has has been used by the original allroad and the Euro-only A6 allroad. Still, we like looking at the pics. Check out all photos in the set after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans ([email protected])*

i still like the idea of an A4 allroad, however if they aren't using the air suspension, then it just isn't an allroad IMO. i realize they want to learn from their "mistakes" with the C5 allroad, but i think they're going about it the wrong way. Use better bags from the factory & change the way the system has the speed-control functionality.
as an allroad fan, i won't be buying this car.
they should just call it "A4 Avant". what sets this apart from the regular avant? an inch more ride-height, meatier tires from the factory, and bumpers with shorter overhangs? yay?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ the Euro-only *A5 allroad*. 








I think you mean to say "A6 allroad"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans (verb.move)*

Thanks for the catch. Yeah.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_i still like the idea of an A4 allroad, however if they aren't using the air suspension, then it just isn't an allroad IMO. i realize they want to learn from their "mistakes" with the C5 allroad, but i think they're going about it the wrong way. Use better bags from the factory & change the way the system has the speed-control functionality.
as an allroad fan, i won't be buying this car.
they should just call it "A4 Avant". what sets this apart from the regular avant? an inch more ride-height, meatier tires from the factory, and bumpers with shorter overhangs? yay?

I think the idea is to keep costs out of it so it's more affordable. There may or may not be additional federalization/crash testing with an air suspension that isn't applied with steel, but I'm not positive on that.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think the idea is to keep costs out of it so it's more affordable. There may or may not be additional federalization/crash testing with an air suspension that isn't applied with steel, but I'm not positive on that.

the cost issue is a good point. the C5 allroad was damn near $50k when all was said and done. At the time & that price point, it was horrendously overpriced IMO. Audi keeps creeping up the market, now A4's cost damn near $40k if just option them nicely. can't say i agree with this huge swing upmarket for them. if they continue on this path they need to introduce cheaper/lower models; even more so than the A3.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree the a3 is 30k and in my opinion its a cheap car


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans ([email protected])*

the air suspension on the allroad was very cool to use. But in my 4 years with Audi, I can't tell you how many Alloroads I've seen with busted air suspensions.
The repair bills on that car can be outrageous if it's out of warranty.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: More Audi A4 allroad Spy Photos at WorldCarFans (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_the air suspension on the allroad was very cool to use. But in my 4 years with Audi, I can't tell you how many Alloroads I've seen with busted air suspensions.
The repair bills on that car can be outrageous if it's out of warranty.


that is lowest-common-denominator for parts suppliers. Arnott, Inc. makes OE replacement bags for our cars that have lifetime warranties, and cost less than the bags the manufacturer uses. i realize the parts dept marks up the cost a bit, but the price difference is enough to convince me that if Audi was serious about doing the allroad, they could just source a better supplier for the bags & air system.


----------

